# Thoughts on Purina One True Instinct with turkey and Venison



## iIrishSean (Mar 30, 2014)

Just bought a bag of it looked good has real meat what do you guys think of this stuff?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

A bunch of filler honestly. 

Turkey, corn gluten meal, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole wheat, whole corn, soybean meal, brewers rice, corn germ meal, venison, glycerin, oat meal, animal digest, calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, caramel color, Vitamin E supplement, sulfur, zinc sulfate, choline chloride, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

Just going off the top, corn gluten meal, soy flour, whole wheat, whole corn, soybean meal, etc are cheap fillers. It worries me when the company won't even tell me what animal the fat comes from whether it is preserved with mixed tocopherols or not. By-product meal is always a trash ingredient IMO. There are other red flag ingredients to me, but they are less major than all the filler. Not worth the money.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Jul 7, 2014)

I agree with Pax. IMO too much low quality filler for my liking


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, and usually that much fat that high up the list means that it was sprayed down to soaking with it before being bagged to get dogs to eat it. So they don't even trust dogs to eat it without copious amounts of processed fat coating it.


----------



## iIrishSean (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions! What do yall think about Victor dog foods?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

From what I've seen, it's a pretty good food. Lots of good protein, can't remember any filler, and a great reputation for the company. If that's an option for you, I would say go for it!


----------

